
Facebook hack let the attackers access Tinder, Spotify, and Instagram accounts - bitcharmer
http://uk.businessinsider.com/facebook-hack-tinder-instagram-spotify-accounts-2018-9?r=US&IR=T
======
coreypreston
Wondering aloud, I recently ran into an issue with Spotify randomly playing
one specific artist repeatedly. Cannabis club, which was corroborated by other
users recently. After resetting my password it seems to have subsided.

The rub is that my Spotify account started as an FB passport, but my FB
account has been deleted for over a year at this point. Why does it seem like
my FB data is still being used somehow?

